# Looking at a Look 585...need help picking the right size



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

I posted this in the Bikes/Frames/Forks forum and didn't get too many responses, so I thought I'd post it here. 

After extensive research, I'm getting ready to purchase a 2007 Look 585 frame. I was hoping you all could shed some light as to the proper size I need. I know I need either an XL or an XXL, but I'm not sure which. I had a shop that doesn't sell Look frames take some measurements (height, inseam, torso length, arm length etc.) and suggest a generic size I should shoot for. They suggested I get a frame sized 59 cm center-to-center or a 61 cm center-to-top. I am a shade under 6'1" and I have a 35.75 inch/90.8cm inseam. I'm thinking the XXL would be the better fit, but I'd like to hear your opinions. Who better to ask right?

If the XXL is indeed the right size for me, I was hoping you all could suggest the proper stem size for me. The shop told me to shoot for an overall reach (effective top tube + stem length) of around 68.5 cm. But since I'm unsure as to the effective top tube length of the 2007 585, I'm not sure what stem to order. I'm thinking a 10 cm stem would fit the bill if the geometry of the 07 is the same as the 08's.

I'm having trouble locating the frame geometry charts for the 2007 model so I've been using the 2008 specs listed on Look's website here: http://www.lookcycle.com/products/da...ometrie585.pdf

I am well aware that fit, to an extent, is a matter of personal preference. I prefer a more aggressive stance on the bike as I do race on occasion and ride some of the local team-sponsered hammer fests on a weekly basis. I've been riding for about 10 years now.

Any and all input is much appreciated.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I posted a reply in the bikes and frames forum. Check it out.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks


----------

